# Tivoweb problems



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. Well. It had to happen eventually. I'm now having a major problem with Tivoweb 

It all started when I tried to upgrade to the new version of mikerr's SortNowPlaying but lets just assume that was just a co-inky-dink 

Anyway... basics.

From a telnet command-line, how do I: 
1/ check that Tivoweb (or any other process I assume?) is running?
and
2/ stop Tivoweb? ("Kill" something-or-other?)

(Doesn't help that I've now lost local access to the Bridge for some reason ) 

That'll do for starters 

ETA: The reason I want to know is that I'm fed up with having to re-boot to re-start TW and I don't know if typing "tivoweb" at the command-prompt more than once will confuse anything


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

ps -l

will show you the processes running, if you've installed ps

Killing TW will almost certainly reboot your TiVo.

Why not just delete the module which broke it?

(Estimated Time of Arrival?????)


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

strangely enough ps -l doesn't show any of the process's on any of my Tivo's. its one of the reasons I cant find why irblast is running


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

echo ps | tivosh

but the real answer is to run it with the console option:

&#37; /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console

then it tells you if its already running or not


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, I have now lost _all_ access to my Tivo via Telnet, FTP _and_ TivoWeb.

The last time it worked (the day I started this thread) I had just re-installed TW (using the TWINST package) and deleted the reference to the odd port number; ie so it should use the standard Port 80.

I have just now pulled the drive and re-installed the Turbonet drivers but that didn't help.

What do I do now? (Other than get depressed )


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Uninstall the firewall on your PC ?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Reboot your router? I had to do this today to get a new port setting working.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Uninstall the firewall on your PC ?


There isn't one. Got a router 

Speaking of which....



ColinYounger said:


> Reboot your router? I had to do this today to get a new port setting working.


Will try anything once 

*Two mins later:*
Hmmm. Very strange. That worked  Well, I have telnet access at least! Still no TW though. tried it with the '-console' switch but nothing else was displayed 

At least I'm getting _somewhere_; even though I don't know exactly where that is


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> ps -l
> 
> will show you the processes running, if you've installed ps




```
TiVo: {/var/tmp} % ps l
 FLAGS   UID   PID  PPID PRI  NI   SIZE   RSS WCHAN       STA TTY TIME COMMAND
   100     0   156   131  10   0  16060  2632  0          S   p0  0:00 /bin/bash
     0     0   162   156  20   0      0     0  0          RW  p0  0:00 ps l
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
TiVo: {/var/tmp} %
```
This is after running



> tivoweb -console


So I guess _something's_ still wrong 

tivoweb.cfg=


```
UserName =
Password =
Port = 1712
Prefix =
Theme = tivocomm.css
DescriptionHover = 1
MultiDelete = 1
```


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

What EXACTLY to you see when you run tivoweb -console


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I know what I'm _supposed_ to see as I've done it before when it's worked. However, what I'm getting at the moment is simply what looks like two carriage returns.



I assume these are generated (for want of a better word) by the command-prompt or kernel as I don't enter them.

*ETA:*
I've decided to blitz the TW directory and do a complete re-install. I think I fudged it last time


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, it didn't work then it did so I don't know what I did, but it fixed it 

Now to re-install some hacks 

*ETA:*
 WTF? 

Now it's stopped working again 

I got to the main TW index page, but none of the links worked. Then I couldn't get to the main page anymore 

That's it! I'm off to bed


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There should not be any dash in the command line at all for 
"tivoweb console" fWIW


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Woohoo! A little slow but it got there! See; I knew there'd be an easy solution  I feel suitable stupid now 

*ETA:*
Of course, it doesn't explain why TW wouldn't load _without_ the 'console' command previously


----------

